# Natalia Osipova



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

I'm attending the ballet "Giselle" with her starring next month; what should I expect? How good is she? I personally expect a very positive experience; is that correct?


----------



## Dimace

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> I'm attending the ballet "Giselle" with her starring next month; what should I expect? How good is she? I personally expect a very positive experience; is that correct?


From 2003 to 2009 she was something special. Now I really don't know. I believe she is SUPER like ALL Russian Dancers. I'm sure you will enjoy this one.


----------



## jegreenwood

Here's a 2018 review from the New York Times to whet your appetite. The performance was with the American Ballet Theatre.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/20/...an-ballet-theater.html?searchResultPosition=1

In case your are blocked, here are some excerpts..

In 2009, the Russian ballerina Natalia Osipova made an immediate sensation with her debut at American Ballet Theater, dancing the title role of "Giselle" with David Hallberg as her partner. The explosiveness of her jumps, the intensity of her acting, the keen focus with which she heightened the significance of Giselle's relationships with every other character all made powerful impressions.

Since then, her career has taken her elsewhere, chiefly as a principal of the Royal Ballet in London. Giselle remains her calling card. It brought her back to Ballet Theater in 2015 and again on Friday. Mr. Hallberg was her Albrecht, as he has been in most of her Ballet Theater performances of "Giselle."

. . .

Ms. Osipova has become a more startlingly singular artist. Her resources seem only to grow; yet her stage manners have become only simpler and more direct.

Alas, I never saw her perform the role.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Dimace said:


> From 2003 to 2009 she was something special. Now I really don't know. I believe she is SUPER like ALL Russian Dancers. I'm sure you will enjoy this one.


Wasn't the ballet itself composed by a Frenchman?


----------



## jegreenwood

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Wasn't the ballet itself composed by a Frenchman?


Yes - Leo Delibes. But Petipa staged it in Russia in the 19th century. Others, probably, as well.


----------



## Becca

jegreenwood said:


> Yes - Leo Delibes. But Petipa staged it in Russia in the 19th century. Others, probably, as well.


No, _Giselle_ was written by Adolphe Adam, he was a generation older than Delibes.


----------



## jegreenwood

Becca said:


> No, _Giselle_ was written by Adolphe Adam, he was a generation older than Delibes.


I stand corrected.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

She is seemingly pretty as well as talented!


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes




----------



## pianowillbebach

I love how this thread references so many ballets I've danced in - I never realized how much some audience members get really into the music! I think it's super awesome.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

pianowillbebach said:


> I love how this thread references so many ballets I've danced in - I never realized how much some audience members get really into the music! I think it's super awesome.


Music is a form of art, and probably the most noble one too!


----------

